# Anyone going to 'Crufts'



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi all. Anyone going to Crufts this year? We are exhibiting on the 1st day - March 5th - we have deerhounds.

We are booked at a C & C Club CS at Lea Marston, 'Reindeer Park Lodge' for the Wed and the Thur nights. The owners say it is just 10mins to the NEC. Anyone know the place? Anyone else going on the 5th?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The off-topic replies have been split from this thread and can now be found in a new thread in the members bar.

Please adhere to the subject in this thread.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The BBC isn't going.

I shall miss the agility events


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The agility events were the bit I enjoyed watching. Some of those border collies are brilliant, if not just a wee bit totally mad!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We went last year it was lovely we went on the sossies day so wanted to go back this year but you can never get tickets for the best in show bitty.

The sossies are moved to Friday I think this year so couldn't make it but had fab day.

Going to NEC this weekend though for mohome show!

Greenie

PS think deerhounds are on same say as sossies - good luck!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Not going this year unfortunately but hope that Floyd will qualify for next year! Thats if I can ever get him to stand still for two minutes!!!!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We visited Crufts last year for the first time and had a wonderful 2 days there. We went specifically to watch the Toy Dog entrants, the Bolognese breed in particular because we have 2 Bolognese dogs ourselves. However, we enjoyed ourselves that much looking around the whole show and watching all the other classes too - that we ended up deciding to stay an extra day! So instead of the one day visit that we first intended, we spent 2 days there and had a really great time.

I loved the agility section where the dogs ran around the ring jumping over obstacles and through hoops etc and when I watched the dancing to music demonstrations I came over all flipping emotional (silly fool!)  

Would dearly love to go again this year but don't think we will get the chance somehow but for anyone contemplating going for the first time, then all I can say is ....... you must go and I am sure, like us, you will have a great day out. We had a real fun time and seeing all the different breeds was quite fascinating to say the least.

Take plenty of money along though as when you visit all the trade stands you may be quite tempted by some of the doggy products on sale. I was and left with several carrier bags full of treats and goodies for our 2 pooches!  

Sue


----------

